# so is rhinoplasty the surgery that is the most likely to fuck up your harmony as a male?



## Gosick (Nov 17, 2019)

i notice most males that get a rhinoplasty on thier nose if its not hooked or deformed end up fcking up there face, they usually get it to reduce the bulbous tip or w.e


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Gosick (Nov 17, 2019)

SirGey said:


>




his nose was deformed tho, it was sloped downward

also it looks like it made his philtrum bigger, his mustache is hiding it

it wasnt a good result but it still looks better after but still looks bad


----------



## Julian (Nov 17, 2019)

rhino is one of the easiest things to fuck up, after a lefort 3 tho  

not but for real it can ruin your face.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Nov 17, 2019)

Gosick said:


> his nose was deformed tho, it was sloped downward
> 
> also it looks like it made his philtrum bigger, his mustache is hiding it
> 
> it wasnt a good result but it still looks better after but still looks bad



U joking right


----------



## nastynas (Nov 17, 2019)

not rly if the surgeon is good and you make sure to point out the change you want is subtle and natural


----------



## Gosick (Nov 17, 2019)

SirGey said:


> U joking right



dude it looks bad srs, look at the nostrils tbh, looks comical


looks better then before but still not ideal.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Nov 17, 2019)

Gosick said:


> dude it looks bad srs, look at the nostrils tbh, looks comical
> 
> 
> looks better then before but still not ideal.



no ascension for u


----------



## wellthatsucks (Nov 17, 2019)

SirGey said:


> U joking right



But his skin was so thick, how did they do that?


----------



## wristcel (Nov 17, 2019)

i plan to get rhino, so this thread frightens me


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Nov 17, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> But his skin was so thick, how did they do that?



Just watch him in motion on the vídeo. Brazil IS THE best place for ethnic nosejobs and fillers.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Nov 17, 2019)

You should only get rhino if your nose is really bad to begin with like mine was. That way there's little risk of making your nose look worse. If it's just a little big or something but it looks normal you should leave it alone.


----------



## Gosick (Nov 17, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Just watch him in motion on the vídeo. Brazil IS THE best place for ethnic nosejobs and fillers.


jfl at going to 3rd world countries for a rhino

i could go in depth as to why its a terrible idea but i dont feel like it.


----------



## wristcel (Nov 17, 2019)

Pretty sure i'll look better with a thinner nose, less bulbous tip, deprojected, and also possible alar rim reduction

Certainly makes me look better in morphs!!


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Nov 17, 2019)

Gosick said:


> jfl at going to 3rd world countries for a rhino
> 
> i could go in depth as to why its a terrible idea but i dont feel like it.



3rd world, still the best rhino for ethnics, u cant find anyone else better for bulbous nose  

JFL at paying 5k euros for a Michael Jackson nose job instead of trust the Dr Goddess


----------



## wellthatsucks (Nov 17, 2019)

Gosick said:


> jfl at going to 3rd world countries for a rhino
> 
> i could go in depth as to why its a terrible idea but i dont feel like it.


Iran is the capital for rhinos though

Many celebs and actors go there


----------



## Gosick (Nov 17, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> Iran is the capital for rhinos though
> 
> Many celebs and actors go there



mostly women


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Nov 17, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> Iran is the capital for rhinos though
> 
> Many celebs and actors go there



He is not acknowledge tbh. Just ignore.


----------



## Gosick (Nov 17, 2019)

SirGey said:


> 3rd world, still the best rhino for ethnics, u cant find anyone else better for bulbous nose
> 
> JFL at paying 5k euros for a Michael Jackson nose job instead of trust the Dr Goddess
> 
> View attachment 166579


jfl at going to female surgeons, hahaha


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Nov 17, 2019)

Gosick said:


> jfl at going to female surgeons, hahaha



U have 0 surgeries on your CV, just stop posting here...


----------



## Gosick (Nov 17, 2019)

SirGey said:


> U have 0 surgeries on your CV, just stop posting here...


why are you getting so mad, im just stating my opinion as to why third world countires are a risky in general to go to. 

iran has a bias towards fixing armenoid noses with columeral show.
you need to see a legit high iq high priced surgeon that knows what hes doing and has done experience with bulbous nose to get optinmal results.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Nov 17, 2019)

Gosick said:


> why are you getting so mad, im just stating my opinion as to why third world countires are a risky in general to go to.
> 
> iran has a bias towards fixing armenoid noses with columeral show.
> you need to see a legit high iq high priced surgeon that knows what hes doing and has done experience with bulbous nose to get optinmal results.



Which risky?


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 17, 2019)

I hope not, it's 1 of the surgeries I need the most


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 17, 2019)

Gudru said:


> I hope not, it's 1 of the surgeries I need the most



How bad is your nose?


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 17, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> How bad is your nose?


Pretty bad, it's mostly due to the tip


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 17, 2019)

I like my nose


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Nov 17, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> I like my nose



shitskin hindu dindu cope


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 17, 2019)

SirGey said:


> negroid low nasal bridge cope


----------



## mattzdeb (Nov 17, 2019)

Just make sure you know what your doing could make u worse or a lot better


----------



## GeorgeMathew (Nov 17, 2019)

Why is rhino such a risky procedure ? I mean why are we on this level with technology if in USA at botched show they repair ANY nose to perfection ? how come those doctors can do that ? 

SHOULDN'T IT BE MORALLY ACCEPTED TO PERFORM RHINO ONLY IF YOU ARE ON THE LEVEL OF THOSE DOCTORS AT BOTCHED ?

If they can fix any nose to perfection, than it's clear that SOME do have this technology / knowledge to perform a 100 % or near good rhino surgery.

Then why the rest of rhinoplasticians still perform in their way ?


----------



## wristcel (Nov 17, 2019)

Hate the thought of making it worse, but hoping it's super unlikely.

I did once get someone on a PSL site to do me a morph though, and I hated it! Was amazing how it changed my face.


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Nov 17, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> But his skin was so thick, how did they do that?


Steriod shots + a lot of healing time most likely


GeorgeMathew said:


> Why is rhino such a risky procedure ? I mean why are we on this level with technology if in USA at botched show they repair ANY nose to perfection ? how come those doctors can do that ?
> 
> SHOULDN'T IT BE MORALLY ACCEPTED TO PERFORM RHINO ONLY IF YOU ARE ON THE LEVEL OF THOSE DOCTORS AT BOTCHED ?
> 
> ...


Skin thickness, the technique to do it needs to be super precise


----------



## wellthatsucks (Nov 17, 2019)

Squirtoutmabooty said:


> Steriod shots + a lot of healing time most likely
> 
> Skin thickness, the technique to do it needs to be super precise


Steroid shots?


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Nov 17, 2019)

wellthatsucks said:


> Steroid shots?


Yea they keep down the swelling


----------



## Kade (Nov 17, 2019)

wristcel said:


> Hate the thought of making it worse, but hoping it's super unlikely.
> 
> I did once get someone on a PSL site to do me a morph though, and I hated it! Was amazing how it changed my face.


You can mitigate the risks by going to a good surgeon who specializes in rhino, and you and the surgeon need to come to a clear agreement on what it is you want in your result


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Nov 20, 2019)

Its easy to fuck up, but if you go to a good reputed surgeon it could easily be an upgrade to your facial aesthetics.


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Nov 20, 2019)

Yeah I got rhino several years back. Big regret of mine. Wish I'd never done it.


----------



## forwardgrowth (Nov 23, 2019)

Dr Goddess? I have disgusting a wide bulbous nose is she the best to go? Willing to pay 10-15k on rhino since botched or looking fake would drive me to sui @sirgrey


----------



## nastynas (Nov 23, 2019)

rhino should be last concern for most, unless its utterly fucked up you are probably okay


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Nov 23, 2019)

forwardgrowth said:


> Dr Goddess? I have disgusting a wide bulbous nose is she the best to go? Willing to pay 10-15k on rhino since botched or looking fake would drive me to sui @sirgrey



U gonna pay 3k dollars on her due to currency


----------



## forwardgrowth (Nov 23, 2019)

This is a good thread, there needs to be risk assessment before rhino on a major level if you just trying to move then fix a hump


SirGey said:


> U gonna pay 3k dollars on her due to currency


Wow okay that would be amazing.. alanar base width kills me is that a easy fix? I heard cartilage is the riskiest part of rhino
if you can get natural rhino that, that's a insane win luckily 90% of males results look terrible


----------



## GreenHat500 (May 28, 2020)

SirGey said:


>



His skin looks perfect :0


Captainugly said:


> Yeah I got rhino several years back. Big regret of mine. Wish I'd never done it.


Can I ask why?


----------

